# Problem with sedation/ pain relief



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi,
I had a very bad experience at egg collection on Monday as the sedation & pain relief was completely ineffective. I underwent the procedure wide awake. We will be taking this up with the clinic at a later date but just wanted some background info/ advice if possible please?
They have informed us that the drugs used were Fentonil & Midazolam. Initially I was given 5(ml?), which was topped up to 7(ml?) when I reported that I could not feel the effect of the 1st dose. Unfortunately the 2nd dose made no difference. 

After the procedure they told us that I was given the same drugs on previous egg collections, which worked perfectly. The only difference this time was the particular brand, which they had started to use for the 1st time on Monday. They have now reverted to the original brand following this incident & commented that they think they might have a faulty batch as apparently the lady who was in before me had a similar experience, although not quite as severe. 
Another concern we have is that the clinic's anaesthetist has just left & a replacement is not yet in post. The consultant who was performing the collection was therefore acting as anaesthetist also, is this allowed & could it have made any difference?

I suppose what I'm asking is, could this be just "one of those things" or would it seem there's been a problem? We will discuss the event with the clinic but want some info first.

Thank you,
Lottie


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Lottie,

I'm so sorry to hear that you had a terrible experience    

Considering you were given the same drugs at the same dosage as previous treatments then it would seem that something hasn't gone right! Fentanyl (opiate pain killer) and midazolam (benzodiazepine sedative) are routinely used for sedation in minor operations and usually work a treat. I can't comment on doses as you don't know exactly what you were given but it would appear that they at least responded and upped the dosage after you said you could still feel something.

I'd say its unlikely that the actual drugs were faulty as a failure of this magnitude would trigger a class 1 drug alert where the entire batch of drugs would be taken out of circulation across the country immediately. Would be interested to know what brand they were using though and where it was sourced from (counterfeit meds have reached the legitimate meds supply in the UK before and although a very remote possibility it could occur) More likely to be faulty equipment (happens more than drugs), incorrect dosing or incorrect administration that has led to insufficient level of sedation. If you have put in a formal complaint then they will have to independantly review the entire case and you will be able to find out exactly what was given when, how and by whom.

Most clinics will operate their theatres with an anaesthetist performing the sedation but any qualified person can administer medications as long as they have undergone the appropriate training. So nothing wrong per se with the consultant performing this role too.

Sorry can't help anymore but can't really pass comment without the full facts   You wouldn't usually expect drugs which had been previously effective at treatment doses to suddenly stop working (assuming nothing has changed with you physicaly in the interim) Definitely sounds unusual that the person before you had a similar experience. My best mate is an anaesthetist so I'll ask her what she thinks and if shes ever seen people suddenly stop responding to meds before in this way.

Hope you're getting plenty of rest and taking paracetamol if you need it. Hope that ET and the 2ww go much better    

Maz x


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks Maz,
We've not formally complained yet as we're trying to avoid extra stress at the moment, but it's something we'll be looking at doing in a few weeks. One of the nurses told me this week that the incident's not been reported because they've stopped using that batch(even though on the day they told us they would be reporting it immediately) so I'm a bit cross about that. Apparently, it was a company called Glax(?).
Thanks for you help, I'll let you know if there's any update on the situation.
Lottie


----------

